# Do a workstation need ACPI support in the kernel?

## bjorntj

I have Dell Precision T7400 and I am having problems with rebooting, as in it won't.

It gets to "Restarting the system" and then stops; I then need to power off the computer and on again too reboot..

I thing this might have something to do with acpi and was just wondering; do workstations need acpi support or can I just disable acpi in the kernel?

Regards,

BTJ

----------

## FlorianSchmidt

You don't *need* acpi in the kernel as much as you need your network drivers.   :Laughing: 

But you need it for powersaving functions and for things like an automatic shut down.

regards

Florian Schmidt

----------

## Mad Merlin

There's really not a lot of reason to not include ACPI support on a modern system, it encompasses quite a bit of functionality. At the very least, it's probably keeping your computer from actually shutting itself off when you ask it to.

----------

## eccerr0r

A lot of new systems require ACPI to be configured correctly.  ACPI is a lot more than power management.

----------

## bjorntj

Ok, thx... I did a quick check with a kernel without acpi stuff enabled and it didn't solve my rebooting problem anyway, so....  :Neutral: 

BTJ

----------

## M

You do have acpid in default runlevel, right? Also, on recent kernels I had to enable all deprecated /proc/acpi options. But then again, I also had troubles with some dell's machines at work...

----------

## bjorntj

 *M wrote:*   

> You do have acpid in default runlevel, right? Also, on recent kernels I had to enable all deprecated /proc/acpi options. But then again, I also had troubles with some dell's machines at work...

 

Yes, acpid is started on boot and I also have enabled all the deprecated /proc/acpi options...

BTJ

----------

